# Outdoor Kitchen Door Hinge Cracked (Picture)



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone successfully repair this problem without replacing the whole door? I was reading a topic from a couple of years ago with one post being dealer replaced the whole door but now it won't close right (copied that topic's picture below). I would like to repair it myself - do it right. The hinge is riveted to the door frame on both sides. It looks like the door may slide out of its hinge. If I could at least get the door and the damaged hinge off the RV without drilling out all of the rivets it may work. Thoughts? Where would I source a hinge like the factory - preferably one that is stronger


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Kevin K said:


> Anyone successfully repair this problem without replacing the whole door? I was reading a topic from a couple of years ago with one post being dealer replaced the whole door but now it won't close right (copied that topic's picture below). I would like to repair it myself - do it right. The hinge is riveted to the door frame on both sides. It looks like the door may slide out of its hinge. If I could at least get the door and the damaged hinge off the RV without drilling out all of the rivets it may work. Thoughts? Where would I source a hinge like the factory - preferably one that is stronger


If you remove or drill out the set screw on one side of the hinge, you can slide the door part out of the hinge.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I got the door off the RV. Does anyone know where I can get this hinge? What type of hinge is this?


----------

